# A Marco and Giuseppe needed for The Gondoliers with ALGSS



## aworldofsong (Mar 10, 2017)

The Abbots Langley Gilbert and Sullivan Society are looking for 2 gentlemen to play the lead roles of Marco and Giuseppe in their production of The Gondoliers. The show is on at the Watford Palace Theatre from the 5th-8th July and rehearsals are in Abbots Langley Monday 7.45 - 10pm (Chorus) and Friday 7.45 - 10pm (Principals).

As well as being a great learning opportunity for a budding singer we are a very friendly society and always have a laugh in our productions!

If you (or anyone else you know) are interested in auditioning or even taking part in the chorus please get in touch!

E-mail Sue at [email protected]


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Good luck finding people, I am not from the U.K but told you that already.


----------

